# Rehoming A Rabbit



## zeppee (Oct 27, 2011)

My rabbit keeps needing dental and i can't afford it. He only had his teeth done 4 weeks ago and already the signs are back he needs them doing again.
I had to borrow the money last time to pay for it and only just finished paying that back.
I am not eligible for pdsa as my partner works and we are not entitled to any council tax benefit etc.
I really don't want to lose him but i have no choice but i don't know my options or even if rescue places will take him because of the dental problem that keeps reoccurring. 
Can anyone advise me please?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

zeppee said:


> My rabbit keeps needing dental and i can't afford it. He only had his teeth done 4 weeks ago and already the signs are back he needs them doing again.
> I had to borrow the money last time to pay for it and only just finished paying that back.
> I am not eligible for pdsa as my partner works and we are not entitled to any council tax benefit etc.
> I really don't want to lose him but i have no choice but i don't know my options or even if rescue places will take him because of the dental problem that keeps reoccurring.
> Can anyone advise me please?


I'm sorry that you are having to make this decision 

I would advise you to get in touch with your local rescue to see if they can help you out, her being a dental bunny won't make any difference to the rescue. And at least that way you know he will get the medical treatment he needs and they will make sure he goes to the best home possible  
Do you know if your bun's teeth problems are due to malocclusion or is it diet related?


----------



## zeppee (Oct 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I'm sorry that you are having to make this decision
> 
> I would advise you to get in touch with your local rescue to see if they can help you out, her being a dental bunny won't make any difference to the rescue. And at least that way you know he will get the medical treatment he needs and they will make sure he goes to the best home possible
> Do you know if your bun's teeth problems are due to malocclusion or is it diet related?


I think it's malocclusion. The back teeth keep growing and it stops him eating, when he had his dental 4 weeks ago his tongue had been pierced by a piece of tooth, i think they call it spores? He had a dental 6 weeks prior to that so i see this is going to be something that happens very often.
I'm going to be really sad to lose him but i have no choice and would hate him suffering or anything.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sorry that you have to make this hard decision but you are doing what's best for your bunny so well done 

Like Bernie said contact your local rescue and if they dont have space they can either point you in the direction of another rescue or pop him on their waiting list.

Just whatever you do please dont let him go on gumtree or any other free sites as god knows where he'd end up.

You could also check out the rabbit forum
Rabbits United Forum
There is a rehoming section on there. Or you could ask if any rescues on there could take him for you.

Good luck.


----------



## zeppee (Oct 27, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I'm sorry that you have to make this hard decision but you are doing what's best for your bunny so well done
> 
> Like Bernie said contact your local rescue and if they dont have space they can either point you in the direction of another rescue or pop him on their waiting list.
> 
> ...


I wont be putting him on gumtree or anywhere, i need peace of mind that he will be ok where he is and get good care.
I have contacted my local rspca and another rabbit will go from there and i will also now check that link out, thank you very much.
Gonna be such a hard time losing him


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The RSPCA will euthanise, regardless of what they tell you.

I would not hand over any animal to them.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh after what Nonnie said maybe the rspca wont be such a good idea.

I'm pretty sure if you join up and ask about on RU (the link I gave you) someone will be able to take the bunny. People on there are very helpful


----------



## zeppee (Oct 27, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Oh after what Nonnie said maybe the rspca wont be such a good idea.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you join up and ask about on RU (the link I gave you) someone will be able to take the bunny. People on there are very helpful


yes it sounds like rspca is not good at all.

I joined the forum and made a thread, thank you.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Can you tell us where you are? Maybe we can help with finding a rescue to help? I know of a brilliant rescue near me for example who would keep him as a permanent resident because of his teeth and put him in a long term foster home with a partner where his care will be funded by the rescue for the rest of his life.

My Lolly is technically a long term foster who's been bonded into my own group because of her eye problem she couldn't be rehomed so she's now with me but any issues with her eye is paid for by the rescue.


----------



## zeppee (Oct 27, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Can you tell us where you are? Maybe we can help with finding a rescue to help? I know of a brilliant rescue near me for example who would keep him as a permanent resident because of his teeth and put him in a long term foster home with a partner where his care will be funded by the rescue for the rest of his life.
> 
> My Lolly is technically a long term foster who's been bonded into my own group because of her eye problem she couldn't be rehomed so she's now with me but any issues with her eye is paid for by the rescue.


I'm in stoke on trent.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats no where near me or I'd offer to help and take him to the recue I know of . If anyone is coming towards London from there that wants to bring a bunny though I can try to arrange it


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just to add to Nonnies point, I know for a fact that the RSPCA in Exeter which is self funded have all dental rabbits and rabbits with long term health problems put to sleep on vets advice before they even get to the centre gates. 

I'm sure you can find a nice rescue centre for him

How much hay is your little guy eating?


----------



## zeppee (Oct 27, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Just to add to Nonnies point, I know for a fact that the RSPCA in Exeter which is self funded have all dental rabbits and rabbits with long term health problems put to sleep on vets advice before they even get to the centre gates.
> 
> I'm sure you can find a nice rescue centre for him
> 
> How much hay is your little guy eating?


Hardly any at all


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am going from Manchester through Stoke-on-Trent to Milton Keynes. If he can be handed over to me on the train I can take him as far as Milton Keynes if someone can pick up from there.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I am going from Manchester through Stoke-on-Trent to Milton Keynes. If he can be handed over to me on the train I can take him as far as Milton Keynes if someone can pick up from there.


When would it be? My BIL lives in Milton Keynes, could try to arrange something with him to pick the bunny up and bring to us when he next visits.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kammie said:


> When would it be? My BIL lives in Milton Keynes, could try to arrange something with him to pick the bunny up and bring to us when he next visits.


Tuesday. Would be getting into MK at 11:46. Though would need him to be picked up from the station.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll have to check but I don't think he'd be able to meet you on Tuesday. He's working so could be difficult. He's also not visiting this weekend either so would have the bunny with him for a while, which isn't a problem as such but no where to keep him safely whilst working.

Will try and speak to him tomorrow maybe we can sort something.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'll have to check but I don't think he'd be able to meet you on Tuesday. He's working so could be difficult. He's also not visiting this weekend either so would have the bunny with him for a while, which isn't a problem as such but no where to keep him safely whilst working.
> 
> Will try and speak to him tomorrow maybe we can sort something.


Hey sorry. Iw as tired last night and my message was rather abrupt! But yeah I am rather limited on time on Tuesday am afraid which I am sorry about! But if he can then that would be brilliant!

...Or if someone else in Milton Keynes could hold bunny till he was picked up in the evening that would be great


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Going by the posts on another forum it looks like the OP is looking to manage the teeth and hopefully keep him as his teeth are due to diet as I first thought so hopefully the OP can reduce the number of dentals if she can get the diet sorted


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Going by the posts on another forum it looks like the OP is looking to manage the teeth and hopefully keep him as his teeth are due to diet as I first thought so hopefully the OP can reduce the number of dentals if she can get the diet sorted


Oh well that is the ideal situation


----------



## zeppee (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys.
I have decided to try and persevere with the hay and have ordered a few sample packs from hay experts etc to try him with so fingers crossed. My vet also said they should be able to let me pay in instalments next time he needs his teeth doing. One of my friends also offered to take him pdsa as her pet as she is on benefits. So i'm hoping.
Thanks for all your help and advice, you helped calm my mind.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

zeppee said:


> Hey guys.
> I have decided to try and persevere with the hay and have ordered a few sample packs from hay experts etc to try him with so fingers crossed. My vet also said they should be able to let me pay in instalments next time he needs his teeth doing. One of my friends also offered to take him pdsa as her pet as she is on benefits. So i'm hoping.
> Thanks for all your help and advice, you helped calm my mind.


That's fantastic. Hope he improves!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

zeppee said:


> Hey guys.
> I have decided to try and persevere with the hay and have ordered a few sample packs from hay experts etc to try him with so fingers crossed. My vet also said they should be able to let me pay in instalments next time he needs his teeth doing. One of my friends also offered to take him pdsa as her pet as she is on benefits. So i'm hoping.
> Thanks for all your help and advice, you helped calm my mind.


Thats great news. Remember we're always here to help and advice if needed.


----------



## zeppee (Oct 27, 2011)

I will, thanks Kammie, this forum is proving a great place for me 
Great lot you are :thumbup:


----------



## zeppee (Oct 27, 2011)

Thought i would update you guys to let you know things are going well so far, he is eating hay a bit more now. Got some fresh from a farm that my partners friend owns and he enjoys that and tucks in 
We are getting there


----------

